# You are not allowed to access because of pam configuration

## gralech

Пользователь testcron создан на сервере где был обновлены и пересобраны ядро, мир

uname -a = Linux core10 4.5.1-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Apr 15 05:42:01 MSK 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2650 v3 @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Включен в группу cron

su - testcron

crontab -l

You (testcron) are not allowed to access to (crontab) because of pam configuration.

/etc/cron.allow - не существует (или добавляю туда testcron - эффекта нет)

/etc/cron.deny - пустой (только строчки комментариев)

- Из документации следует что отсутствие cron.allow и наличие пустого cron.deny означает разрешение всем в группе cron использовать крон

# equery list '*cron*'

 * Searching for *cron* ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.7-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/cronie-1.5.0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] virtual/cron-0-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.2:0

Помогите разобраться!

----------

## gralech

Похоже дело было в настройках прав директорий /var/spool/cron и /var/spool/crontabs - у последней owner gid был несуществующей группы crontab

----------

## TigerJr

это похоже на дефолтную группу для установки vixie-cron

----------

